# SMOK Fetch Pro 80W VW Pod Kit



## Timwis (2/7/20)

Hi Ecigssa members, In this review i take a look at the Fetch Pro 80W VW Pod Kit from Smok. The Smok Fetch Pro 80W VW Pod Kit was supplied for the purpose of this review by Ella from Sourcemore.

https://www.sourcemore.com/smok-fetch-pr...m-kit.html





Introduction

I know the RPM40 was released first but the Fetch Mini was the first Pod Mod i reviewed and with what had gone before only the Orion had took the Pod as far creating what was to become the Pod Mod revolution.

What the Fetch Mini brought to the party over the RPM40 and Vinci devices was the mini box mod form factor and taking stylish design and finish to a new elegance which is something we wouldn't associate Smok with in the past.

The Fetch Pro keeps that box style form factor and "2.5D arc-side high-end transparent glass, UV transfer grating texture, combining with AG process and nano-scale AF optical coating" (what a mouthful!) finish of the mini but has a load of upgrades which ticks nearly every box when it comes to how the mini could be improved. The only downside is it's a bigger device but still small considering and for that small trade off we now have a larger e-liquid capacity (standard pods), adjustable airflow, upgraded display, increased top wattage, Type C USB, side fire bar and a massively increased battery life with the accommodation of an 18650 battery.

Now with an RGC pod rather than Nord to accompany the ever present RPM pod and coming in 6 different Colour options, let's check out the Fetch Pro!

___________________________________________________________________



In The Box





Contents:

Standard Edition

1 x Fetch Pro Device
1 x Fetch Pro RPM Pod (RPM Mesh 0.4ohm Coil Pre-installed) (4.3ml)
1 x Fetch Pro RGC Pod (RGC Conical Mesh 0.17ohm Coil Powered by nexMesh Pre-installed) (4.0ml)
1 x Type-C Cable
1 x User Manual


US Edition

1 x Fetch Pro Device
1 x Fetch Pro RPM Pod (RPM Mesh 0.4ohm Coil Pre-installed) (4.3ml)
1 x Fetch Pro RGC Pod (RGC Conical Mesh 0.17ohm Coil Powered by nexMesh Pre-installed) (4.0ml)
1 x Type-C Cable
1 x User Manual


EU Standard Edition

1 x Fetch Pro Device
1 x Fetch Pro RPM Pod (RPM Mesh 0.4ohm Coil Pre-installed) (4.3ml)
1 x Fetch Pro RGC Pod (RGC Conical Mesh 0.17ohm Coil Powered by nexMesh Pre-installed) (4.0ml)
1 x Type-C Cable
1 x User Manual


2ml EU Edition

1 x Fetch Pro Device
1 x Fetch Pro RPM Pod (RPM Mesh 0.4ohm Coil Pre-installed) (2ml)
1 x Fetch Pro RGC Pod (RGC Conical Mesh 0.17ohm Coil Powered by nexMesh Pre-installed) (2ml)
1 x Type-C Cable
1 x User Manual





___________________________________________________________________



Aesthetics and Ergonomics

The Fetch Pro comes in cardboard box packaging and on opening i was met by a classy looking pod mod with a box mod form factor. I received the Blue version, it's available in 6 different colours with the same 2.5D arc edge glass panels both sides that we saw on the Mini. The colour/design beneath the glass panels uses combined AG Process and AF optical coating so the overall effect is different texture and shades showing through the glass as the light catches from different angles. The device like most of these portable pod mods is ergonomic and very handy for on the go use. I will leave it's detailed description to the included photo's and just point out a few aesthetic features.

The pod occupies one upper corner of the device and on both sides of the device we have a slot for airflow beneath the protruding visible part of the pod assembly. On one side below the airflow slot we have a 0.96" colour display with side by side navigational buttons below. The spine is indented centrally slimming the device for the purpose of hand feel and the opposite side accommodates a fire bar with Type C USB below. The main side panels of the device with the glass like finish isn't too bad when it comes to attracting fingerprints while the mirrored main chassis is quite the opposite!






Fetch Pro with Fetch Mini!





___________________________________________________________________



Fetch Pro Specs and Features:

Size: 93.5 x 46 x 22mm
Battery: 1 x 18650 battery (not included)
Standby Current: <200uA
Drip Tip: 510
Capacity: 2ml/4ml/4.3ml
Coil Compatible: RPM Coil/RGC Coil
Input Voltage: 3.3V-4.2V
Output Voltage: 0.5V-4.0V
Resistance Range: 0.10-2.5ohm
Output Wattage: 5W-80W
Charger Output: 5V/2A
Output Mode: Watt
Charging Voltage: 5V
Charging Port: Type-C Charging
External 18650 battery and two selective pods
Full-colour 0.96" display shows vaping status clearly
Variable wattage support up to 5-80W
High compatibility with RPM coils and RGC coils
Bottom airflow control system
Lateral fire button design
Easy side filling design
Colour: Orange, Silver, Green, Blue, Red, Black









___________________________________________________________________



The Pods

You receive two different pods which both come pre-installed with a coil head and apart from different colour fill port bungs they look identical but only the RPM coil heads will fit the RPM pod identified by the Black fill bung and only the RGC coil heads will fit the RGC pod which has a Red bung. With the TPD version the capacity of both pods is 2ml but the other versions see the RPM pod have a 4.3ml capacity while the slightly bigger RGC coil head reduces the capacity of that pod to 4ml. Both pods come with attached metal adjustable airflow ring on the base.

More about that adjustable airflow later, also on the base of both pods we have 4 magnets, one to each corner. Moving to the top of the pod and we have a metal cylindrical protruding section which has a 510 fitting, we have a 510 delrin drip tip installed but of course you can fit your own if you prefer. The pods also have a fill bung on the flat section that gets fitted against the wall of the device when the pod is installed. The flap lifts easily to remove the bung (it stays attached to the pod) and works much better than the ones that came fitted to the RPM40's pods which i have heard some people tearing the bung while trying to remove.





The pod needs to be on it's side to fill but the port is a good size and every time i filled it was a mess free experience. The pods are tinted but the whole e-liquid carrying section of the pod is on show so there is no issue with visibility, the only con for me is that the pod needs removing to fill which isn't ideal.





___________________________________________________________________



Fitting The Coils

You receive both a 0.4ohm RPM mesh coil head which gets push fitted into the RPM Pod and a RGC Kanthal Nexmesh Conical mesh 0.17ohm coil head which also just gets push fitted into place (both come pre-installed), both pods have an airflow adjustment ring.





___________________________________________________________________



Coil Availability

All the RPM coil heads are compatible with the RPM pod giving loads of options including the RPM RBA coil head. To date for the RGC pod we have the included 0.17ohm mesh coil head and also an RGC RBA coil head giving a rebuildable option with both pods!









___________________________________________________________________



The Airflow

On the device either side below the pod we have a slot which allows air to the bottom of the pod. Both the RPM and RGC pods have a control ring that can close down the amount of air getting to the coil (in theory) and it works in a fashion but more about that in the final section!





___________________________________________________________________



Fitting The Pod

The pod bay has a cylindrical tower to each corner with a magnet on the top surface of each to line up with the magnets on the pod. On each side wall of the bay between the magnet towers we can see the airflow slots and deep in the bay on a raised Black surround we have the Gold plated, spring loaded contacts.

The pod snaps into place you can really feel the strong magnetic pull as the magnets get close. Despite the strong magnets and secure fit we do have slight side to side movement but only when testing for it, during normal use no movement is detected!





___________________________________________________________________



Fitting The Battery

A single 18650 battery get's fitted via the hatch door on the base of the device. Just slide the door forward and lift up, positive is clearly labelled at the bottom of the tube but negative is marked Black on Black on the underside of the door so not easy to see at all, please White in future Smok!

When the door is shut we have no movement or battery rattle whatsoever, a really nice solid door!





___________________________________________________________________



The Display

The colour display is very bright, impressively sharp and quite colourful with all the information needed on show. Top left we have "SMOK" then top right we have the battery status bar. Underneath we have the wattage and below this we have a padlock to the left in either the locked or unlocked position, to the right of the padlock we have voltage top and resistance underneath. At the bottom of the display we have the duration of your vape and finally beneath this the puff count.





___________________________________________________________________



Operating The Fetch Pro

The Fetch Pro has a very simple user interface which to start with is 5 clicks of the fire bar to turn on and 5 clicks to turn off. Once on pressing both navigational buttons together locks and unlocks those buttons but when locked the device still fires. Alternatively pressing the fire bar 3 times very quickly locks and unlocks the whole device.

The Fetch Pro is a very simple wattage only device which adjusts in 1 watt increments from 5 to 80w and it does round robin. Pressing the fire bar and right together changes the colour of the display between Salmon, White, Cyan or Yellow and left and the fire bar together clears the puff count, that's it!

When does a device fire just too quickly? i am only finding this a con because it's a little annoying but when pressing the fire bar for any reason whether it's changing the display colour, clearing puffs or locking the device it fires which is a pro when it comes to firing time but does it really need to be so responsive.





___________________________________________________________________



Protections

Intelligent Atomiser Recognition
Puff Monitoring System
8 Seconds Cut-off
Short Circuit Protection
Over-heating Protection
Low Battery Protection





___________________________________________________________________



Charging

Personally i wouldn't recommend charging in the device unless it's your only option but if you do you will benefit from the device having Type C USB. We have a 5V/2A charge rate and while charging a battery status bar is displayed and the charge is also shown as a percentage, i also checked and pass-through is supported.





___________________________________________________________________



My Experience Using The Fetch Pro

I really liked the Fetch Mini and RPM40 yet found the RPM80 could of been executed better and i did have issues with leaking from the RGC pod so with this also utilising an RGC alternative pod like the RPM80 would i have the same issues?

Well yes i do get some leaking from the RGC pod but it doesn't seem as bad as on the RPM80 and i didn't get juice coming out the airflow slots (just a bit in the bay). Again the adjustable airflow does work but isn't over effective as air gets underneath the coil head assembly and there is a cavity between coil and airflow control ring allowing air to access the pod (same for both pods) so even closed right down the tightest you will get is a loose MTL and for a mid to loose you would also need to take advantage of the narrow bore on the RPM MTL coil.

Up until using the Freemax coils in the AutoPod 50 the RPM 0.4ohm mesh coil head had been my favourite out of all the different coil heads available for the various pod mods we have seen although i find it's recommended wattage of 25W gives a slightly cool vape so i use it at 30W which is much better delivering more warmth and bags of flavour. I used the RPM pod just to check everything was in order and the RPM coils performance is what i have experienced in the past so all is well. The airflow control ring is a little tighter on this pod than the RGC so it does work better with airflow adjustment but still limited!

Next to the RGC 0.17 coil head with nexmesh and what a mixed bag i found this to be in conjunction with the adjustable airflow on the RPM80 device and no different here apart from less leaking. The first thing i noticed was what a warm vape it gave and i personally only used it at 45W after some experimenting despite it's 40-80W rating. When it came to flavour only Freemax AutoPod coil heads surpass it (nexmesh really delivers) but is it worth the baggage? First although we have adjustable airflow plenty of air gets underneath and there is a gap between the airflow control ring and coil head so even when closing the airflow right down i could tell very little difference so i ended up just not even checking it as i got pretty much the same draw whatever it's position. A word of warning if you do want to alter it during vaping leave it a good few minutes after a vape before touching the control ring, it gets red hot as i found out ouch!

So i find the RGC coil head does leak a little, gets extremely hot and airflow control barely works, but it does give great flavour. The RPM Pod i had no issues with and the airflow control was more fit for purpose making it worth having but the tightest draw is a loose MTL and the device is much more suited for restricted and semi-restricted direct lung.

I love the upgrades, it feels great in the hand and the fire bar works great using the squeezing technique. The extra wattage is a pro with all those available RPM coil heads as is the increased battery life accommodating an external 18650.

Although not recommending charging in the device having Type C USB, 2A charge rate, good charging feedback and supporting pass-through are all pros!





___________________________________________________________________



Likes

Nice build quality
Glass panels using 2.5D arc edge glass
Combined AG process and AF optical coating for nice visual effect
Portable, Ergonomic and compact 18650 device
Plenty of colour options
Side fire bar
Fires Instantly
Performed very well
Detected no leaking with RPM pod
Waterproof and Dustproof bay design
2 different pods included (RPM pod and RGC pod)
RGC Pod has adjustable airflow (very limited in it's performance)
RPM Pod has tighter fitting airflow control ring (works better)
RGC 0.17 coil (using nexmesh) gives excellent flavour
RGC coil gave very warm vape
RPM 0.4ohm mesh coil (very good flavour)
Semi-restricted, restricted and loose MTL draws available
Filling is quick and mess free
pod fits securely
Good visibility of e-liquid
Standard 510 drip-tip fitting (can use your own)
Accommodates 18650 battery
Battery fits very securely
Sharp, bright, well laid out colour display
Display colour can be customised
Puff counter
Type C USB, 2A charge rate
Supports pass-through


Cons

Need to remove pod to fill
Not really suitable for MTL (loose MTL at best with available coils)
Fingerprint magnet
RGC Pod does have some leakage (but less than with RPM80)
Airflow control makes little difference to the draw (works better on RPM pod)
Using above 50W the pod and drip-tip got far too hot
Battery Orientation labelling should be more visible
Device firing while operating device (resetting puffs etc) can be annoying
Slight pod movement but only when testing for it

I would once again like to thank Ella from Sourcemore for supplying the Fetch Pro 80W VW Pod Kit for the purpose of this review, thanks for reading and stay safe!

https://www.sourcemore.com/smok-fetch-pr...m-kit.html

Coupon code for customers:
$24.39 SMOK Fetch Pro Kit
code: FTPK

Disclaimer: I am not affiliated with Sourcemore or benefit in any way from the use of the above code but was asked if i would include it in my content!

___________________________________________________________________

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Silo (2/7/20)

Nice review. Glad they could make it leak less. Wonder if they made the coil sockets slightly tighter or increased wall height for those pods.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Timwis (2/7/20)

Silo said:


> Nice review. Glad they could make it leak less. Wonder if they made the coil sockets slightly tighter or increased wall height for those pods.


I can only speak for what i receive and test and not sure why but the leaking from the RGC pod is much less than on the RPM80 and i have had no issues with the RPM pods on any device apart from slight dampness after a lot of use.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------

